# Carbon interior pics



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Ok, ok i know these are not car pics!!!

But as requested by some, here are some pics of some interior parts i recently got carbon'd up.

The pictures do not do the work/quality justice. The work is absolute quality. And these are not fake/cheap carbon way of doing things. 

They grind down the plastic, and then real carbon is vacuum bonded onto the plastic, and brings it back to the same height as the item originally was. And then is coated with several coats of polyster resin (lacquer). 

This ain't cheap, and cost me the best part of £500, but was quoted way more. Only because i sent this through a mate who gets work done from them regularly, did i get a mega discount.

I've attached some pics. O yeh and a BIG THANKS to Gio for the inspiration. 









































































Just got to fit them, but going to wait till Robson come and do their handy work.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Oh no !!!

Every time you post another family of moths go homeless


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Verrrry nice!!!! Cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Carbon*

They would look cracking on my car....Speak to them and see if a deal can be done..

What parts exactly did you get done for you get done for your money..


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Bajie; not my fault, honest sir!!! 

Psd: thanks for the compliments

markyboy; i wnated to do this at the start, but when i asked the moderators, they said that they already had someone on the forum (trade advertiser) who could carry this job out, and hence didn't want me to go ahead with the group buy with my preferred comapny. 

So i went alone, but im really happy with the outcome. If you are still interested, i can organise a group buy. Over to the mods.....

Edited to say, for £500 i got the following done: - 
Passenger grab handle 
Drivers door handle surround trim
Drivers electric window panel
Passenger electric window surround
Centre gearshift surround
Radio surround panel 
Ashtray 

Basically all the parts in the first pic


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Parts*

Can you post up pics once you get them fitted.. Im interested but would like to see them in place..I have blue alcantara on my car so think this would look superb next to the blue...


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

If the Group Buy is ok'd by the mods, and the price is right [think of the moths dagnammit] I'm up for it


----------



## rico2k_uk (Feb 27, 2005)

beautiful! i would love that, also the whole dash as well would look fantastic!
and steering wheel surround


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Don't want to go over board with the carbon detailing. Just want to keep it OEM lookiing


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

I think we need to have a chat again mate...lol.

Tony


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

No problem mate!!! Whenever your ready. You got my number, right(??)


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

just checked and it must have got deleted when i changed phones.
Pm it to me mate cheers.

Tony


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Done


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

cheers.


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

wow.....very veeerryyyyy nice


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Very nice. Nothing like bit of carbon to spice up the interior


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Cool looking stuff Virdee.
The process sounds the same as the way Robson do it, so I'm sure the quality is excellent.
Post some pics when it's all fitted


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Will do. And thanks for all the compliments.

Yeh sure does sound like the same process, and the results are equally stunning.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Quality looks very nice indeed mate!

just another ad-on to my summer shopping list!...

Carbon Interior
Carbon boot lid
Seat harnesses
Apexi PFC
Japsalon doors

.....anyone want a kidney?


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Looks like quality stuff, Virdee. I can only imagine what your car will look like at the end of the pending mods.  Sweet!

Cya O!


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

very nice looking forward to seeing the end product


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

Very nice Virdee :smokin: You have pm...


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

Totalburnout said:


> Quality looks very nice indeed mate!
> 
> just another ad-on to my summer shopping list!...
> 
> ...



what are japsalon doors?


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

nice light plastic ones made by Gaz @ Japsalon


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*carbon*

hi there verry nice ,is this carbon fitted on the original parts ?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

jasonchiu said:


> what are japsalon doors?


I guess it's a door made by Gary: http://www.japsalon.co.uk/


----------



## SHAK (Jul 4, 2001)

*Verdi*

Well Smart !!

:smokin:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Thanks for all the kind words. 

Shak; had to be done!!! 

Gio; a big thanks to you for the ideas/inspiration. You got to take credit for all this. The finished product will be very similar to somone elses!!! Mentioning no names. But all i'll say is this person has got exceptional taste!!!


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

They look the muts,just what a 32 needs to freshen it up inside.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Virdee,

Your posts should carry a wallet health warning   

Looks like I have found my next wallet breaking project 

Speak to you soon,

Dave


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Dave you joker!!! Not my fault, my taste is expensive!!! Speak soon. 

Thanks to everyone else for their opinions. I will be sure to post up pics once the interior is finished.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Looks very nice V,

Nice one.

Regards
Nito


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Virdee - will have a look at your CF when down - do Robsons need to know before they come across or can we order retrospectively - i.e once they done??

Thx
Steve


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Steve - this is not from Robson. This has been carried out by a company nearby me here. As you can see they've done an excellent job, and as the Bean has said, it seems to be the same process as Robson use. 

No doubt you can check it out and reserve final judgement until you see mine. 

If you want Robson stuff, then ideally i need to know beforehand. BTW they're bringing over the radio panel for you.


----------



## 2NI (Dec 18, 2005)

Superb products! I wanna see this once fitted on your car!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Spoke to my mate today. And they are willing to do a group buy and more importantly sort a better price.....

Anyone interested???.....


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Carbon*

Post up the prices they are willing to do if we hit say 5-10 peeps...I think once your fited pics go up then you will have a good reaction and possible group buy.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

If thats the case, then you'll have to wait till around end of May....

Bajie; i don't know what your smiling about.....another family of moths......

Edited to say, its hard to get prices, unless we are serious about a gorup buy. And more importnantly, we need to obtain/decide what each person would like to get done, i.e. theres more parts which can be done on the GTR34 than a GTR33/2, if you see what i mean.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Virdee 



> Virdee,
> 
> Your posts should carry a wallet health warning
> 
> ...


Put me on the list Same as you have had done 

Just don't tell the wife 

All the best,

Dave


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

R32

Centre Console/Ashtray
Door handles
Drivers side door controls
Passenger side door electric window button

Moulinex Food Blender in case the missus finds out and knocks out all my teeth  ... oh, and some straws


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Chill out boys!!! 

PM'd the mods about this before you guys get too excited and its all over too soon!!! 

Will update this situation asap...


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

That looks very very very nice 

we are going to have a play with some of the bits stripped off the GTSt I'm breaking starting with the dash surround 

looking forward to seeing yours fitted!

Simon


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Simon; thanks for the kind words

As mentioned previously; these won't be fitted till middle of May. 

Good luck with your experimentation with GTSt parts


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Have a look here if you are interested in getting the same done. 
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?p=453987#post453987


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

carbon interior stuffs selling here..... 
http://www.superior-cia.com/


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

jlck said:


> carbon interior stuffs selling here.....
> http://www.superior-cia.com/


It's not in the same league.
Completely different process and nowhere near as good.
(It is a lot cheaper though....)


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Well said Bean!!! 

You pay for waht you get, and there cannot me that much differene in price, for it to be of the same quality, and same process


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Add me to that list please!

:smokin:


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

Totalburnout said:


> nice light plastic ones made by Gaz @ Japsalon


do you have a death wish mate? plastic or fiber glass doors??? did you not see the picture of Jays car after it hit a lamp post ?? that was with std doors with steel side impact bar.. Id hate to think what mess would be made if you have plastic doors


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

the same mess it'd make to carbon fibre doors?


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

yeah carbon would shatter too.. obviously depents on construction, and if it has a side impact bars...


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

F40 had 1.5 Kg CFRP doors. Not too much of that impact beam stuff back then


----------

